# Torque settings for alloy wheels



## bendog

Is the torque setting for a alloy wheel nut the same as a steel wheel , as the bolt head is a different size , the handbook states 172 nm about 130ftpounds . for a steel wheel .


----------



## robrace

*alloy wheels*

No as far as I am aware alloy wheels need less torque.The alloy wheels on our sports racing car are 45ft lbs but steel are 65!You need to check with wheel suppliers!


----------

